# لأول مرة استضافة مسيحية مجانية



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

لأو مرة في تاريخ البشرية
نقدم لكم إستضافة مسيحية مجانية 100%
*coptichost*

مساحة 300 ميجا بايت
ترافيك شهري 10000 ميجا بايت
Vista CPanel
جميع الأكواد والسكربتات مدعومة
انشاء منتديات و Joomla و Mambo و Durpal
الموقع اللي هتاخدة هايكون بدون اعلانات
لكن لوحة التحكم اللتي لن يراها الا مدير لموقع وفي أول فترة فقط عند الانشاء بها اعلانات
حيث أن مدير الموقع مثلا يتجه الى الادارة من ادارة السكريبت وليس cpanel
مثلا في المنتديات يدير الموقع من لوحة المنتدى والتي لن يوجد بها اعلانات
باقي المزايا:
php مدعوم
MySQL مدعوم 5 قواعد بيانات
5 دومين لكل مستخدم
co.cc
مجانا  
domain &
sub domain
الاستضافة من إدارتي يعني أي مشكلة تواجهكم أنا في الخدمة
عنوان الاستضافة

http://coptichost.0lx.net

لدينا جميع خطط الاستضافة المدفوعة أيضًا

لن يتم ارغام أي أحد على التحويل من إستضافته المجانية إلى المدفوعة لأن هذه خدمة للمواقع المسيحية فقط


غير مسموح بإنشاء مواقع لا تليق بأولاد الله

أي موقع لا يليق سيتم حذفة فورًا

لو عجبتكم الاستضافة ياريت أشوف الردود

صلولي كتير


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

يسمح بالنقل لمنتديات مسيحية أخرى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*مفهمتش حاجه نشكر الله*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

ليه بس ديه استضافة للي عايز يعمل موقع مجانا على الانترنت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*ولو انه سؤال فى منتهى الغباء
يعنى ايه موقع مجانى
واعمل  بيه ايه
مشفاهمه اى حاجه خااااااااااااالث
اهئ اهئ ويعنى موقع عادى المدير بس يحط مواضيع بس ولا يتعمل منتدى 
طب هيظهر بجوجل ولا هيبقى فين 
طب مش فى اشترلااكات وفلوسبتندفع عشان الموقع يستمر شغال علطول ؟
انا غبيه صح؟
*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

لأ مفيش أي اشتراكات بس خلي بالك المميزات بتاعت الاستضافة المجانية أقل من المدفوعة
مثلا المجانية بتدي مساحة 300 ميجا
لكن المدفوعة بتدى مساحة غير محدودة
الاستضافة المجانية بتدي ترافيك "كمية نقل البيانات من والى الموقع" 10000 ميجا
لكن في المدفوعة بتكون غير محدودة
أهم حاجة ان الاستضافة المدفوعة بتدي اسم خاص بموقعك
مثل WWW.XXXXXXXX.com
لكن المجانية بتدي حاجة اسمها سب دومين
Sub Domain
مثل XXXXXX.0lx.net
يعني اسمك مرتبط باسم موقع تاني

ومعظم المزايا بتبقى غير محدودة في الاستضافة المدفوعة
الموقع المجاني ممكن يظهر في جوجل عادي جدا لأن جوجل لا يهتم ان كنت دومين أو سب دومين ولكن الظهور في جوجل ديه قصة طويلة محتاجة كتب كبيرة لأنها بتحتاج حاجة أسمها SEO
أو Search Engine Optimization
بمعني انك هتعمل شوية خطوات تخلي جوجل يدور عليك ويأرشف موقعك
لكن لو موقعك محتواه كويس يظهر عادي في جوجل زي أى موقع تاني أهم حاجة المحتوى وعدد الزوار
الموقع المجاني ممكن تعمل بيه أي حاجة في حدود الامكانيات التي يحددها المستضيف
فهي تشابه المدفوعة في أشياء وتختلف معها في أشياء


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

الموقع ممكن تعمل عليه منتدى يكون خاص بيك بمعني انك تكون انت المدير بتاع المنتدي
وممكن تعمل عليه أي حاجة تانية غير المنتدى لأن ليس كل المواقع منتديات


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

احنا هنستفيد منك طبعا في منتديات الدعم الفني المسيحي قريبا جداااا 

و خصوصا الاستضافه مجانيه كمان بس انت لو تعرف تصغر اليو ارل علشان لما اسم المنتدي هيتحط هيبقي اسمه كبير 

شكرا


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72493


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*فهمت موضوع الموقع دة حلو خالث خالث
انا هشوفه وهجرب 
ربنا يستر لافشل اصلى بفشل فى كل حاجه*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *فهمت موضوع الموقع دة حلو خالث خالث
> انا هشوفه وهجرب
> ربنا يستر لافشل اصلى بفشل فى كل حاجه*



هههههههههههه
عموما فيه شرح لكيفيه عمل منتدي مجاني علي استضافه مجانيه في منتدي الدعم المسيحي


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

أحاول أصغرة
بس ممكن للي عاوز يعمل موقع يأخد اسم صغير من موقع
http://www.co.cc/
وهيبقى اسم موقعة XXXXXXXXXXX.co.cc
أو من موقع 
http://www.dot.tk/
وهيبقى اسم موقعة XXXXXXXXXXX.tk
وده كله مجاني
هايبقى اسم الموقع مكان XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

مفهمتش هو طلعلى دة 

In light of the e-mail delivery issues that occur with yahoo, we no longer accept registrations using email addresses from 'mynet.com' or 'yahoo' or 'live.' or 'hotmail' services.

Please use another free email provider (Google mail is a GREAT email provider that allows you to receive your account details.

ERROR#: MAIL-001)

Please Click Back and correct any errors.


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

أنا معاكم يا شباب في منتدى الدعم


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> أحاول أصغرة
> بس ممكن للي عاوز يعمل موقع يأخد اسم صغير من موقع
> http://www.co.cc/
> وهيبقى اسم موقعة XXXXXXXXXXX.co.cc
> ...



انا عارف بس المشكله ان في ناس مش هتعرف ازاي تعمل دومين علي www.co.cc

و ازاي تحط ال dns و الكلام ده كله و انهم يستنم 24 ساعه 

لكن انا هعمل شرح و هحاول احطه و يكون مفصل كمان 

شكرا


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

استخدمي ايميل من جووجل
http://mail.google.com


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> أنا معاكم يا شباب في منتدى الدعم



جميل جدا  و حاجه تسعدني 

اديني ايميلك نتفاهم​


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك انت يا fady


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

mrzhg >at< yahoo.com


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*اوف مرة اميل غلط مع انه اميلى الاصلى 
ومرة الاسم غلط
ومشفاهمه اى حاجه انا بقيت شااايطه*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> مفهمتش هو طلعلى دة
> 
> In light of the e-mail delivery issues that occur with yahoo, we no longer accept registrations using email addresses from 'mynet.com' or 'yahoo' or 'live.' or 'hotmail' services.
> 
> ...



استخدمي ايميل علي الجي ميل gmail 

الان الهوت ميل والياهو بيرفضم استقبال رسايل الاستضافات


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *اوف مرة اميل غلط مع انه اميلى الاصلى
> ومرة الاسم غلط
> ومشفاهمه اى حاجه انا بقيت شااايطه*



ههههههههههه

كل حاجه عايزه هداوه استني و انا هجيبلك شرح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

سجلت وكول حاجه بعدها جابلى بتاع قالى اكتب ال تو وردزز اعمل ايه الكلام مشواضح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*هييييييييييييييه قالى اتقبلت واميلك هو كذال وبيظهر وبيختفى  طب وبعديييييييين؟*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*يلا انا مستعجله عاوزة احس انى بفهم *


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

دول كلمتين زي بتوع الفيس بوك حاولي تقريهم
أو خدي Print ***een وأنا أقراهملك
بس ارفع البرنت سكرين وخلى الصفحة اللي فيها الكلمتين مفتوحة من غير ما تغيري حاجة


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

افتحي الايميل في البريد المزعج هتلاقي ايميل من الاستضافة بها كود تفعيل اضغطي علية واحفظي الصفحة اللي ها تطلع لأن فيها بيانات حسابك


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

مبرووووك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*اوك عملت كدة وبعدين؟*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

دلوقت انت عايزة تعملي منتدى ولا موقع


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*حفظلى السيف على ملف وورد على الجهاز بس الكلام مشمفهوم وبعدها اعمل ايه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*لا هعمل موقع حاجه على قدى *


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

أوك معاك البيانات اللي في الصفحة اللي فتحت لما دويتي على رابط الايميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> أحاول أصغرة
> بس ممكن للي عاوز يعمل موقع يأخد اسم صغير من موقع
> http://www.co.cc/
> وهيبقى اسم موقعة xxxxxxxxxxx.co.cc
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههايه دة هيروغليفى دة ؟*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

ادخلي هنا
http://cpanel.0lx.net/


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*معايا اه الكلام الغريب الا طلعلى باسم dos
فى صفحه الورد الا اتحفظتلى فى الجهاز*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

الصفحة اللي حفظتيها فيها يوزر نيم وباس ورد
دخليهم في 
http://cpanel.0lx.net/


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*يقصد بايه اليوز نيم والباص عشان مشفاهمه
لانى كتبت الاسم والباص وقالى لا مع انهم صحيحين*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

اليوزر اللي في ملف الوورد والباص اللي انتي اخترتيها وانتي بتعملي الموقع


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

نكمل بالليل عشان أنا مش فاضي دلوقت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*خلاث يا مينا المشكله اتحلت 
اوك نكمل بليل ساانتظر ياسيدى
صلوات العذراء والقديسن*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*بص لو لاقيت رست فى النصف ليك خمس دقايق قولىفيها اعمل ايهبعد كدة 
لانى كتبت الباص والاسم ودخلت وكول حاجه*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

بصي بقي لو هتعملي موقع لازم يكون عندك برنامج تصميم صفحات زي الفرونت بيج 

او الدريم ويفر لكن الاسهل الفرونت بيج 

انت عايزه موقعك يكون ديني ولا ايه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*ايوة عاوزة طبعا موقع مسيحى وهحط عليه ترانيم ومواضيع هيبقى حلو 
بس برنامج  تصميم صفحات دة مش عندى اعمل ايه واجيبه ازاى
انا تعباكم صح؟
اهئ اهئ*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

طيب معلش انا عندي امتحان اكمل معاكي ببليل 
صلو من اجلي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى ايه حكايه بليل معايا النهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماسى ياسيدى الاهم عندنا نجاحك دة اهم من اى موقع
وننتظر بليل *


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هى ايه حكايه بليل معايا النهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماسى ياسيدى الاهم عندنا نجاحك دة اهم من اى موقع*
> *وننتظر بليل *


 

ههههههههههههههه


معلش بقي عموما انا خلصت و قاعد بليل اي خدمه انا موجود


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*اوك يا مستر  فادى انا هنا فين برنامج تعدد الصفحات دة 
نحمله قبل ما يجى مينا رفات ويقفشنا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *اوك يا مستر فادى انا هنا فين برنامج تعدد الصفحات دة *
> *نحمله قبل ما يجى مينا رفات ويقفشنا هههههههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههههه

ده برنامج فرونت بيج متخصص في تصميم المواقع 
ده احلي حاجه فيه انه هتلاقي قوالب جاهزه للموقع و ده بينزل لما بتسطبي حزمه الاوفيس و انا بفضل اوفيس اكس بي ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*يعنى ايه بقى اوفيس اكس بى ويعنى ايه حزمه ؟......
سؤال فى قمه الاهميه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تتريق*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *يعنى ايه بقى اوفيس اكس بى ويعنى ايه حزمه ؟......*
> *سؤال فى قمه الاهميه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اوعى تتريق*


 
هههههههههههههه

كده كتيرررررررررر

انا منسحب 

ههههههههههههه

بصي يا كيريا الاوفس ده اللي بيبقي فيه برامج ال

word , excel , fronpage ,و برامج تانيه مهمه للكل 

و عموما انا ممكن اصمملك صفحه لو تحبي 

هههههههههههههه
بس بجد انتي شكلك جديده في الموضوع ده 

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *يعنى ايه بقى اوفيس اكس بى ويعنى ايه حزمه ؟......
> سؤال فى قمه الاهميه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى تتريق*



هههههههههههههه
دا أنا كنت لسة هأقول أشتغلي بنسخة جملة Joomla أو دربال
:heat::heat::heat: 
Durpal​


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

على فكرة يا كيريا الحساب شكلة مش أكتف عندي
المفروض لما الحساب يبقى أكتف لما تفتحي موقعك بيدي صفحة فيها سيرش جوجل
سجلي بنفس البيانات والايميل على الموقع ده
http://byethost.com/index.php/free-hosting/news
لأن واضح أني هبطل الشغلانة ديه



​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا قالى انه اكتف عندى اكتر من تلات مرات 
وكتبت الاسم والباص وفتحلى صفحه فيها حاجات كتير مشفاهماها *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو انتو الاتنين تبطلوا الشغلانه حلو خالث
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الاحراجات دى ياربى يسوع 
على فكرة عادى يعنى 
انا مشهيفرق قوى معايا كنت بجرب بحب اعرف اى حاجه جديده دة بطبعى 
لكن اكيد فى ناس فاهماه وهتعوزة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

انت جربي الشركة ديه
http://byethost.com/index.php/free-hosting/news
أحسن من المزايا اللي في أول الموضوع​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

انا سجلت زى ماانت قولتلى الاسم والباص وكله حاجه ووجالى الاكتيف بالاميل بتاعى اعمل ايه تانى بس


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

مفيش احراج ولا حاجة كلنا بنتعلم من بعض​


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

زي المرة الأولانية​


----------



## menarefaat (25 يناير 2009)

بيبقى في رابط في رسالة التفعيل بتاعة الايميل لحاجة اسمها cpanel
بعد ما تدخلي هتلاقي حاجة اسمها MySQL Data base
افتحيها واكتبي اسم قاعدة بيانات جديدة
اختاري Create DataBase
اضغطي على هوم في أعلى يسار الفيستا بانل
اذهبي لحاجة اسمها Fantasteco ****** installer
لما توصلي لكده قوليلي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*لا خالث بص انا فتحت الصفحه دى طلعلى قالى اكتبى الباص والاسم السرى
وسجلت دخول عادى الاسم والباص بتاع كابل
وطلعتلى صفحه ودوست علىMySQL Data bas
بس الصفحه الا طلعت فيها الكلام دة 
unlimited
الكلمه دى اتحططت قدام كل عنصر فى الصفحه
وفى اخر الصفحه لاقيت دة 








Here you can create and remove MySQL databases on your account. 

  You are currently using 0 of 3 databases.

Make a new database::

وتحته مربه صغنن
معرفش يتكتب فيه ايه
وبس كدة 

اعمل ايه

وانا فتحت صفحه الهوم*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*وقالى دى كمان بنفس الصفحه من تحت خالث

If you are experiencing issues connecting to PhpMyAdmin, log out of the panel, clear browser cookies and [authenticated sessions] in firefox then log in again..*


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

ادخلي تاني ل My SQL DataBase
في المربع الصغنن
اكتبي أي اسم انتي عايزاه وبعدين دوسي على زرار Create Database


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

You are currently using 2 of 3 databases.


    Your current databases:
Database Name:  0lx_2913567_kiria 
[Backup] [Admin]

Database Name:  0lx_2913567_kira_mando 
[Backup] [Admin]

وبعدين
الاسم التانى دة الجديد بدل القديم الا كان عندى منه اصلا والا كنت بدخل بيه ي
وفتحت الهوم اعمل ايه تانى بعد كدة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*دوست انا على كلمهادمن تحت الاسم دة 
طلعتلى قاعده بيانات
وعاوزنىاملاها طب معرفش فيها حاجه*


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

دلوقتي دوسي على كلمة هوم وبعدين fantastico auto sript installer


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*ايوة وبعدين قول الخطوات مرة واحدة عشان ضهرى اتقطم*


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

قوليلي أي ايميل عندك يكون بتاعك


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

وعايزة تسمي اسم الموقع ايه


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

مش لازم اللي سجلت بيه أي واحد وخلاص


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

أو اعملي واحد جديد واديهوني


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*لو اى واحد والسلام اه خد دة 

دة هوت ميل kiria2009
اسمى اسم الموقع 
صخرة الايمان*


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

أنا غيرت كلمة مرور cpanel بتاعتك
لو ماتبعتتش على الايميل الأصلي اللي انت مسجلة بيه قوليلي
والايميل اللي انتي اديتهولي اتبعت عليه كلمة مرور المدير ديه ملهاش دعوة بكلمة المرور الأولانية خالث
ديه حاجة وديه حاجة تانية حاولي تحفظي كلمة المرور وتحذفي الرسالة فورا وتحذفي الرسال


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

مبروك تم انشاء موقعك
حتي خشي كده
على موقعك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*انت بتقول خالث زيى 
اهلا بيك فى عالم الا لسانهم معوج حبتين ههههههههه
انا مفهمتش حاجه من كلامك
ومعرفش اجيب منين الموقع الا قولته دة
انا حاسه بالغباءء*


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

افتحي موقعك عادي
http://kiria_2009.coptichost.0lx.net/ 
مش هو ده اسم الموقع


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

أنا قبل الموضوع ده كان عدد مساهماتي 24
دلوقتي عدد مساهماتي 61
حرمت أعمل مواضيع تاني:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

مشفاهمه حاجه اعمل اييييييييييييييييه


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

ادخلي لادارة موقعك من هنا
http://kiria_2009.coptichost.0lx.net/C/administrator/
بعدين
اكتبي admin في خانة المدير
والباسوورد اللي اتبعتت على ايميل الهوت ميل

دلوقتي تقدري تحطي مواضيع وكل حاجة في موقعك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

ماانا هفهمك حاولت اعمل 
كومنت زى ما طلب منى قالى الاسم والباص غلط
على الرغم انى كتبتهم من الرساله الجديده الا انت بعتهالى على  الاميل وبالاخر قالى 
Login denied! Your account has either been blocked or you have not activated it yet.

نفسيا بقيت زفت قوى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

بعدها كتبت ادمن زى ماقولت فى خانه اليوزر نيم
والباص  لكن قالى Username and password do not match
مع انهم صح زى ما فى الاميل


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاولي تدخلي من رسالة ايميل الهوتميل
لول لقيتي فيها لينك لعمل أكتيفيشن دوسي عليه
شوفي المعلومات اللي فيها لو في باسورد ادخلي بيها هنا
http://kiria_2009.coptichost.0lx.net/C/administrator/


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

طب أخر 3 حروف في الباص ايه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

242


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

لأ ديه باص ال cpanel
هبعتلك رساله على الهوتميل فيها باص المدير بتاع الموقع
على الايميل اللي اديتهوني


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

الاميل بتاع جوجل الا دة شغال 
غير كدة مفيش اميلات عندى بتشتغل انا مستنيه


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

بتاع الهوتميل مش شغااااال


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

يادي اليوم الي زي بعضه


----------



## menarefaat (26 يناير 2009)

طب بتاع الهوتميل ده مسروق ولا شغال ولا مش معاكي الباسورد بتاعته ولا ايه بالظبت
د أنا بعتلك عليه كلمة مرور المدير 
يادي الحوسة


----------



## MATTEW (26 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

انا تابعت كل الكلام انهارده  و ربنا معاك يا مينا 

هههههههههههههههه

و مبروك يا كيريا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*عملت خلاث الموقع وادينى بنسقه بقى 
ربنا يعينكم عليا
والله يبارك فيك يافادى
دى طريقه برضه الا يحب يدخل ويعرف ازاى يسجل ادى مينا شرح بالتفصيل لما كنت بسال*


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (27 يناير 2009)

يسلمو على هذا العمل الجمييييييييييل  انا عندي سؤال واطلب الدعم منكم انا مدير منتدى كنيسة مار ايليا الحيري ممكن اطورة واحدثة الى احسن . . . انا من العراق وعايش في تركيا حالياً 
وهذا الرابط المنتدى 
http://mar-elia.zikforum.com


----------



## menarefaat (28 يناير 2009)

يعني عايز تطورة ازاي مثلا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 يناير 2009)

عاوز اشوف موقع مثال


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## duosrl (2 فبراير 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> لأو مرة في تاريخ البشرية
> نقدم لكم إستضافة مسيحية مجانية 100%
> *coptichost*
> 
> ...



سلام  المسيح  معاكم 

الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------



## amad_almalk (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي الا ستضافه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr-pepo (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى المبارك على موضوعك
ولكن احذر بعض المواقع الاجنبية كانت تقدم خدمة الريسيلرات المجانية مثل الريسيلر المجانى الخاص بك
لكن فى مشكلة بعد فترة ممكن الشركة الام اللى منها الريسيلر المجانى توقف كل المواقع اللى انت مكريتها او تجبرهم على حاجات معينة ( عدم التمكن من اخذ نسخة احتياطية , عدم القدرة على تحميل الملفات الكبيرة ,عدم القدرة على تحميل قواعد البيانات , عرض اعلانات خاصة بهم ) الخ .....
وهذا حدث من قبل فى شركات اجنبية كثيرة
ومش معقول حد هيدى خدمة مجانية كبيرة زى دى  الا لو وراها فايدة كبيرة لية 
انا لم اتحدث عن المواقع المستضافة ولكن اتحدث عن الريسيلر نفسة الذى سوف يقوم بأستضافة هذة المواقع

اردت التوضيح ولم ارد التقبيح

شكرا لكم


----------

